# Enlarger Timer



## domenico (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello everybody,

it's my first post here, so I better start saying hello di everybody!

I have an enlarger with colour head (durst m605 color) and I am using a durst des 100 timer that I really don't like.
I'm looking for a digital timer and I narrowed down my options between the kaiser digital timer and the paterson 2000d:

Products

Paterson 2000D Enlarger Timer

Kaiser is double the price of the Paterson.

Which one would you recommend?

Thank you 
Domenico


----------



## timor (Nov 29, 2013)

. What do you dislike about your Durst DES 100 ? Patterson model looks nice and simple to operate, but so does Kaiser. Which one can handle more power ?


----------



## domenico (Nov 29, 2013)

Good point, the paterson handles more power than the kaiser and it's cheaper, I think I'll buy this one. Thanks


----------



## timor (Nov 29, 2013)

Good luck. Show us sometime some of your prints. Italian landscapes are very picturesque.


----------



## timor (Dec 8, 2013)

Wonder, if you ever come back here, Domenico.


----------



## domenico (Dec 8, 2013)

timor said:


> Wonder, if you ever come back here, Domenico.



I'm here!
in the end I chose a durst labotim, a very simple timer with big buttons and a very big and bright display. It should arrive tomorrow if the threatened strike won't be too bad...


----------



## timor (Dec 8, 2013)

On the picture looks good, I've seen couple good opinions. Alright. Are you buying new or second hand ?


----------



## domenico (Dec 8, 2013)

used, but as new.
I liked its simplicity and reviews were good. As soon as I try it I will let you know if it worths the money


----------



## timor (Dec 10, 2013)

domenico said:


> used, but as new.
> I liked its simplicity and reviews were good. As soon as I try it I will let you know if it worths the money


:thumbup:


----------

